# Medical Management of GERD



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/434528 Medical Management of GERDRonnie Fass, MDIntroduction The treatment of gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD) remained center-stage during this year's Digestive Disease Week meeting. However, the focus has now dramatically shifted towards endoscopic intervention and its current role in GERD management. In the last decade, the avid endoscopists were losing more and more ground in GERD treatment as the role of upper endoscopy in determining therapy for GERD had become extremely limited. But the introduction of a variety of new endoscopic techniques aimed at "bolstering" the lower esophageal sphincter revived interest in the role of intraluminal therapy for patients suffering from chronic GERD. Despite this new "healthy" trend in GERD therapy, pharmacologic modalities will remain the most common approach to treating this disease. There is increasing interest in the use of compounds that reduce the rate of transient lower esophageal relaxation, particularly baclofen, a gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA)-B agonist. There is further interest in comparison studies of the different proton-pump inhibitors (PPIs), in the medical management of extraesophageal manifestations of GERD and nonerosive reflux disease, as well as GERD complications. Finally, the debate regarding the role of medical vs surgical therapy for GERD continues to capture the interest of, primarily, the surgical groups.Copyright ï¿½ 1994-2002 by Medscape


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

What do you all think about this brief article? It's got me thinking--In the last 5 yrs, I've been referred to 3 specialists (for 3 different conditions) and 3 family practice physicians (not by choice). Of the six, only 1 of the family practice doctors took some time to ask questions and listen to my concerns. (Sadly, she left the practice.) The rest were just too darned busy/focused/whatever to LISTEN and to see me as a WHOLE person. Like sitting there in that white paper gown made me faceless! Off they sent me with a different prescription. In every case, I felt shortchanged and ended up doing my own research, educating myself, experimenting with home remedies, etc. It just seems backwards to me. I mean, what are we paying these docs for? I know I don't have the power to change the health care system. It makes these discussion forums that much more important.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Jeff,Good info, here are some others I have read recently that are also informative and helpful re GERD. I know they are on an Australian website, but they are still quite relevant, just might be one or two differences in drug names etc.I would recommend anyone with GERD read them.Cheers. http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3351 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3353 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3352 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3426


----------

